
Show HN: Release Monitor – notifies about new repository release on GitHub - nodejs-ninja
https://release-monitor.nodejs.ninja/
======
helb
Looks nice. For those of us without MacOS, and/or with different needs* than
just notifications – GitHub actually has Atom feeds for releases & tags, eg.
[https://github.com/facebook/react/releases.atom](https://github.com/facebook/react/releases.atom)

* – i use it to semi-automatically update package versions in a repository, fox example

------
marcc
Nice. Related, have you seen Sibbell
([https://about.sibbell.com](https://about.sibbell.com))? What are the
strengths of Release Monitor compared to Sibbell?

~~~
nodejs-ninja
As I understand sibbell is a service with subscription. Release monitor is a
standalone osx app and completely free.

